# Let me draw your character!



## Nekomayata (Jun 29, 2017)

I'll draw up to five at a time total (and maybe come back to do more when I finish ; v  ; ) and one character per person. They may be out of order and will be chosen depending on my interest in the design.
They'll also be in different styles, depending on what I'm in the mood for!

Here's what my artwork looks like: Artwork Gallery for Nekomayata -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


EDIT: I am no longer taking any requests from this board. Thanks for offering you guys. <3 I do take commissions sometimes though, so ask if you're interested!


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 29, 2017)

My bird girl could do with a little love, if you're interested? 
www.furaffinity.net: Canary Girl by kidchameleon
www.furaffinity.net: Chibi bird by Xofrats

If you don't feel like drawing a bird, I've also got Cham (a dog)
www.furaffinity.net: WIP Cham Reference by kidchameleon


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 29, 2017)

Hehe! I always love free art! Here's the best artwork of my OC, Jamie: www.furaffinity.net: Request: I dunno either... by FluffyShutterbug
However, I also have two other OC's that have yet to be drawn....


----------



## ClinkertheLion (Jun 29, 2017)

Could do with a proper portrait of him, hehe. Name currently undergoing rethink, though:
www.furaffinity.net: My fursona' first picture by Clinker
Only picture i have of him


----------



## Cybrid (Jun 29, 2017)

I would love some art from you! If you would consider drawing Dusk

Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## GoatMystic (Jun 30, 2017)

Sure!
www.furaffinity.net: GoatMystic (self) by GoatMystic
That is my "fursona" 
its quite sketchy, but i think you can tell everything you need to from it, if not, ask away


----------



## Nekomayata (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks you guys! This'll be fun. :> And thank you Cybrid and Kidchameleon for the watches! <3 <3


----------



## spritzle (Jul 1, 2017)

My alt sona doesnt have a whole lot of art and I'm thinking of using it more XP
www.furaffinity.net: Akane haru by flurrysnowy
I see you already have five tho so I guess only if ya finish X3 and want to do more ya

Really nice art btw


----------



## Taylor and Co. (Jul 1, 2017)

If you do decide to draw more, I'll take one if you wouldn't mind. If not, then thank you very much anyways!
www.furaffinity.net: Taylor Pride YCH By Zachriel by TaylorAndCo.


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jul 1, 2017)

Hiya! If you decide to draw more, I'd love some art from you.
You have a really cool style ^_^ If not that's cool, maybe we can do a trade sometime or something?

www.furaffinity.net: Simon Ref Sheet by Nuperjo


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 26, 2017)

I have a cute alt sona that you can have fun with.
>> NSFW www.furaffinity.net: Stream-VIP Room by Ziggie13 << (Its tagged as Adult/NSFW in the main site.)
It's the cute mouse girl in the picture above. I'm not looking for anything NSFW, I just want more art of her. Actually, can you dress her as a mechanic?

Description: White mouse with large grey random splotches on her fur. She's short and petite in her size with blonde hair and Hazel eyes. She has glasses that aren't too big, but cute.


----------



## CosmicNymph (Jul 29, 2017)

I'd love to see your interpretation of my character Nymph!! <3 Your art is soooo cute! If you're interested I'd love to do a trade? <3

www.furaffinity.net: Nymph by CosmicNymph


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Jul 30, 2017)

Kezi here

omg plz do www.furaffinity.net: Happy go Drunky Kezi by Kezi_Avdiivka


----------



## CreatureOfHabit (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi there! Here's two samples of my fursona, Habit. Feel free to draw him however you want!

Habit Reference Sheet
Habit Tries PLUR


----------



## Enraged Wolf (Aug 19, 2017)

I got a concept or idea of one but id have questions on some things


----------



## Nekomayata (Aug 19, 2017)

Hi hi, I'm paying attention to this again! Since there are so many of these, I'll be doing requests based on my being drawn to the design. Thanks for posting everybody.



CosmicNymph said:


> I'd love to see your interpretation of my character Nymph!! <3 Your art is soooo cute! If you're interested I'd love to do a trade? <3
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: Nymph by CosmicNymph



Here's your character!


----------



## Nekomayata (Aug 19, 2017)

Enraged Wolf said:


> I got a concept or idea of one but id have questions on some things



Ask away!


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 19, 2017)

Your art is really cute! Thank you for offering. I'd be honored if you drew my girlie. www.furaffinity.net: Tsugi Redesign Reference by Quirachen by Cloudyhue


----------



## Enraged Wolf (Aug 20, 2017)

so I can give a slight back ground species and stuff could you free lance the design of it like I said I can give the basics I'm askin cause I suck at drawing also how would tattoos work on the design?


----------



## Meriae (Oct 17, 2017)

Mhh, I don't know if you would appreciate that, but I would love to draw one of your characters as well! some kind of arttrade maybe. Would you be interested in drawing my lynx girl? 
www.furaffinity.net: Portrait by Meriae


----------



## Strangerwolf (Oct 27, 2017)

Hey could you draw me my first fursona? I'll give details if your interested


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 28, 2017)

Hello there Nekomayata , that is rly cool doing free art for ppl that cant afford such beautyfull art , i checked out your fur affinity and i couldnt be more amazed! so i have a favor to ask of you that is if you could draw my fursona (like the profile pic) but only the head with diferent expressions like this one that you did , my fursona is a fennec fox with 2 tails ( black and white each one) and his body is divided in black and white , his eyes are purple and he has a crown on one of the ears or even floating ill let that one for you to choose :3 , but i gotta say thank you for helping creating fursonas to ppl that cant draw or afford such things


----------



## Nekomayata (Oct 28, 2017)

HeartlessSora said:


> Hello there Nekomayata , that is rly cool doing free art for ppl that cant afford such beautyfull art , i checked out your fur affinity and i couldnt be more amazed! so i have a favor to ask of you that is if you could draw my fursona (like the profile pic) but only the head with diferent expressions like this one that you did , my fursona is a fennec fox with 2 tails ( black and white each one) and his body is divided in black and white , his eyes are purple and he has a crown on one of the ears or even floating ill let that one for you to choose :3 , but i gotta say thank you for helping creating fursonas to ppl that cant draw or afford such things



Hi! I also saw the message you sent me in pm as well. Just some clarification about this board! 

This is where I'm taking requests. More complex styles such as the example that you provided would be taken as a commission. If I were to draw your character as a request, I'd be doing a single simple head shot like this  _or _a simple full body like this. If you're still interested, let me know! 

(I'm actually closing this board now too for everyone after your request! I actually forgot this board was here haha. I don't come on here too often. :> )


----------

